# The QuantumFilm Image Sensor



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 7, 2015)

```
<p>QuantumFilm is a photosensitive layer that relies on InVisage’s newly invented class of materials to absorb light; specifically, the new material is made up of quantum dots, nanoparticles so small that, once they are synthesized, they can be dispersed to form a grid. Just like paint, this dispersion of solid materials can be coated onto a substrate and allowed to dry.</p>
<p>The unprecedented light sensitivity and customizability of QuantumFilm set InVisage’s image sensor apart from traditional CMOS image sensors. Conventional sensors rely on a photosensitive layer made of silicon that also incorporates the circuitry necessary to read the electric output from the detected photons, as well as barriers isolating each pixel in order to prevent crosstalk. This means both less room for light sensing and less room for electric storage. <span class="s1">Invisage has designed an innovative image sensor architecture with a dedicated QuantumFilm layer in order to maximize light sensing capability</span>.</p>
<p>The above drawing shows a cross section of QuantumFilm pixels. Light passes through the color filter array, to be detected by the quantum dots in the QuantumFilm layer. The metal wiring made of silicon is the sensor’s electrical circuitry.  The higher positioning of the photosensitive layer allows the QuantumFilm pixel to detect more photons, store more electrons, and reproduce colors more accurately—all with a thinner camera module.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.invisage.com/technology/" target="_blank">InVisage</a>] via [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_rumours.html" target="_blank">NL</a>]</p>
```


----------



## Sporgon (May 7, 2015)

Hmmm.....5DXVI


----------



## Bennymiata (May 7, 2015)

Cameras incorporated into your clothing?


----------



## tolusina (May 7, 2015)

Global shutter, mm mm good!


----------



## Reasons (May 12, 2015)

This is 5 years old, I wonder why it hasn't been used in a dslr yet. Surely there is something wrong with it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 13, 2015)

Reasons said:


> This is 5 years old, I wonder why it hasn't been used in a dslr yet. Surely there is something wrong with it.



Yes, they gloss over the serious issues and generalize. Backlit sensors are becoming more standard, so one point is going away. The silicon wiring is going to have a issue in not handling rapid pulses fast enough and giving ghosting for high fps photos. There is a reason why sensor companies have not bought into the technology.

Typically, every five years or so, companies start losing funding from backers and hire PR firms to boost their chance of getting more money. Occasionally it pays off. If I keep buying lottery tickets I might win in a million or 10 years.


----------

